# January 11th birthday



## The Birthday Fairy (Jan 11, 2011)

Our Bakersfield, CA friend, *Torty Mom* (Mary Anne), is celebrating her 44th birthday today!







Enjoy your day!


----------



## Candy (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mary Anne. I hope your tortoises get you something really nice.   Have a great day.


----------



## lisalove (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday to one of my peeps!!!!! 
Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Isa (Jan 11, 2011)

Happpyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyy Mary Anneeeeeeeeeeee  Have an amazing day!!!


----------



## coreyc (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday  Mary Anne hope you have a great day


----------



## terryo (Jan 11, 2011)

Mary Anne...hope your birthday is the best ever. Happy Day!!!


----------



## Sweetpea (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Torty Mom....and MANY MORE!!! ;-)


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate all the birthday wishes! Yay! It's a good day when have been told Happy Birthday 835 times followed up by 200 hugs! Can't get better than that!  Mary Anne


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 11, 2011)

So glad to hear your day is going so well! Hope it continues that way for the rest of the year.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Jacqui!


----------

